# Stingray



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 27, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what this bike is worth and what year ?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 27, 2016)

2007 Walmart Black Friday bike 100-125


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## bob the bike seller (Nov 28, 2016)

They rusted really bad, but this one should clean up ok........do NOT leave them outside, as they will continue to rust.........


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 28, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> 2007 Walmart Black Friday bike 100-125




Not a bad deal for an $88.00 or less original price. I have 2, I paid $65 for my 2nd one a week after Black Friday. My kids loved 'em. Theyre still in nice shape,the grandkids love 'em now.


----------

